# Swarm and cut-out photos needed



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I'm looking for some swarm and cut-out photos to be displayed on the home page of beeremovalsource.com. If you have some good ones and don't mind them being used this way, please email them to me at [email protected]. Credit will be given on all photos used. These will be used to educate the public on what these look like.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Have a cut out tomorow will try and take pic.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Rain delay:waiting:


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a few I can send.I will e-mail a few and you can pick and choose.Some are good,some not so much.Hard to find a volunteer to take pictures when your making bees mad.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry here are a couple recent cutout pics from Albuquerque, N.M. Paul approved me sharing his pictures. I have done a lot of cut-outs, but thought this was something else. 


















John


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

That is amazing! Can you explain where this section of wall/roof was? Looks like the very top section was probably the initial comb.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry

The colonies were nested underneath a children's playhouse.


----------



## hula681 (Apr 12, 2011)

Man that's cool!!!!!

I sent you a couple of pics.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

So we're looking at the floor? Was there a panel covering the comb? It looks like there are two clusters of bees, each in different sections. Is this the case? Do you think they were the same colony or two different ones? Odd to see solid division (2x4 or 6) between the three comb sections if this was all one hive. 


Do you guys that get these cutouts ever spend time studying the comb? Measure cell size from different locations, try to determine which ones were the first combs, etc.? You have a great opportunity to study these things that most don't get to do. Wish I had more cutouts.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry

I tend to do a lot of cutouts and have a few more pictures. And yes I have studied the comb on occasion. I have personally found that bees in nature, or in the wild, left alone to build and construct the nest cavity as desired, will build a lot of random sized cell comb. The pictures I sent surely testifies to that. I use Mann Lake small cell plastic (PF-100's and PF-120's) and the bees draw it out well depending on what time of year it is. I also have a lot of standard size cells drawn out that is in my broods and honey supers. I guess I am not over fanaticle (at least not yet) about only using small cell foundation, or allowing all natural size comb to be built, but I tend to change things as I go based upon what works for me. Most of the feral comb I see has small cell, large cell, any kind of cell..it is in short "natural cell" drawn according to the needs and desires of the colonies, and I love using that comb to start nucs, packages etc. Anyways, glad you enjoyed the pictures, here's another one from last October 11. I cut them out and tied all the comb back into the frames and fed them back their honey. They made it through the winter here at 18 below. Gotta love those feral bees.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Barry 

Sorry yes its the floor in the original pictures


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Riskybizz said:


> Most of the feral comb I see has small cell, large cell, any kind of cell..it is in short "natural cell" drawn according to the needs and desires of the colonies,


Yes, all sizes, but I find it interesting, and significant that they use the different size cells in specific places consistently.


----------



## jb63 (Jun 15, 2010)

If this isn't what your looking for edit it out. This building has had swarming on the bricks 2 years in a row.Good place for a trap.


----------



## swatkins (Jun 19, 2010)

I just cut out a hive from a buried truck tire... Here is a link to the pictures... I have larger pictures if you would like them... 

http://www.whitehalltexas.com/jm/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=45&Itemid=107


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

Barry, sent you some pics via email....


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I just emailed you a higher res of this one. Got them the other day.










Photo didn't show up so here's the link
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1863102189952


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> Photo didn't show up so here's the link
> www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1863102189952


link didn't work either


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

I do not know how to post pic yet, but here is a couple of links to two cutouts I did.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.105254666231299.11335.100002402989728&saved

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.105256749564424.11339.100002402989728


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Sent you an email w/these, hope you get them. How do you post pics here? (click by click, I am cyber challenged):scratch:




[video]https://www.facebook.com/russ.piraino?sk=photos#!/video/video.php?v=2036762560642&comments[/video]


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

>How do you post pics here?

This ought to help.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225753-Image-Posting-Rules


----------



## beehivestate (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 799






View attachment 801


----------



## beehivestate (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 802
Another good one.


----------



## beehivestate (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 803






View attachment 805


A few more choice ones. You might check out my website to view them in higher resolution, the upload only allows 195kb. I believe these cut-outs and rescues should be documented for others to see. I post them and those that think they can plug the hole up with spray foam will know that is not a fix at all. Barry, if you need any of these in higher resolution just let me know!! 

http://www.utahbeeremoval.com/?page_id=133


----------



## beehivestate (Oct 14, 2009)

View attachment 806
View attachment 807
View attachment 808
My last few that were great to see and save.


----------



## Briarhill (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's a few


----------

